# Pre-cut wheatstraw



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

With the prices we have a bit more wheat out then what I'm liking and I'd also like more Acres of full-season soybeans. Did anyone ever do anything along the lines of pre-cut wheatstraw?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

A guy not far from me last year did that.....sprayed roundup when it was fully headed. He normally does a lot of rye like that but usually the wheat he combines it and bales the straw behind the combine. Looked like it worked out ok for him just less yield since the wheat is much shorter than the rye. I bought some from him and it was pretty straw.....I liked it better than rye since it didn't have any beards. Reason he said he did that was there was some herbicide resistant ryegrass in the field that he didn't want to go to seed. Personally I would have cut it for hay but he is in the straw buisness and doesn't make hay.


----------

